#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  School of Planning and Architecture Delhi,admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities

## amos.0119

*School of Planning and Architecture Delhi,admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities:
*



*SPA Delhi,Year of Establishment*: 1941


*SPA Delhi Affiliation:* Deem University


*SPA Delhi Mode of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*SPA Delhi B-tech Branch:*
ArchitecturePlanning
*SPA Delhi Cut-Off 2013-2014:*

*Branch*
*Category*
*Sub Category*
*State Quota*
*Closing Rank*







Architecture
GE
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
1061

Architecture
GE
TRUE
OTHERSTATE
4808

Architecture
OBC
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
4886

Architecture
OBC
TRUE
OTHERSTATE
17508

Architecture
SC
TRUE
OTHERSTATE
12215

Architecture
ST
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
10612

Planning
GE
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
3005

Planning
OBC
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
15215

Planning
SC
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
21294

Planning
ST
FALSE
OTHERSTATE
38651





*SPA Delhi Fee Structure For Engineering 2014:*
*Course Fee:* Rs.31,300/- per annum including refundable of Security Deposit Rs.10,000/-*Hostel Fee:* Rs.16,100/-per annum including refundable Security Deposit of Rs.6,000/-*Mess Fee:* Rs.5,500/-per annum including refundable Security Deposit of Rs.2,000/-
*SPA Delhi Placements 2014: NA*


*SPA Delhi Campus & Intra Facilities:* 

*Campus:*

The School of Planning and Architecture, Delhi was started in 1941 as the Department of Architecture of the Delhi Polytechnic now the Delhi Technological University (DTU). In 1959 it was merged with the School of Town and Country Planning (established 1955), renamed to its current name and affiliated to the University of Delhi.[1] In 1979 the institute was granted the Deemed University status.

The current SPA Delhi campus is split in two blocks one each for Planning and Architecture. Both these blocks are housed near ITO in Indraprastha Estate in New Delhi. The residential campus and hostels are located in New Friends Colony, Maharani Bagh, Delhi.

*Library:*

The institute has an extremely organized resourceful library also providing online access to e-journals. The two libraries of SPA Delhi together house an invaluable collection of 66,000 books, built up over a period of five decades. This library is reputed to be Asia's finest specialised library dealing with the architecture, design and planning fields along with their allied disciplines. In addition to SPA Delhi's own faculty and students, the library is used intensively by a range of visiting research scholars from various cities in India and abroad. The architecture campus and planning campus libraries are also noted for their collection of Thesis Reports, Seminar Reports, Dissertation Reports, Technical Reports of various expert bodies and commissions, Census Reports, and so on.

*Academics:*

The school offers planning, architecture and design courses both at undergraduate and postgraduate levels. While the Bachelor of Architecture course is one of the oldest in the country, highly successful Bachelor of Planning course was started in 1989. Besides, the school offers 10 postgraduate programmes and two undergraduate programmes along with the doctoral programmes run by all the departments of studies.

*Address:* 

4-Block-B, Indraprastha Estate, New Delhi 110002





  Similar Threads: School of engineering,Tezpur University btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Amity School of Engineering, Amity University, Lucknow btech admission   2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Amity School of Engineering, Amity University, Gwalior btech admission   2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Amity School of Engineering, Amity University, Jaipur btech admission   2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Amity School of Engineering, Amity University Campus, Noida, btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities

----------

